# Staff Sgt. Lee Conrad Przytulski - 10th SFG (A)



## Ravage (Aug 27, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/August/100827-03.html

FORT CARSON, Colo. (USASOC News Service, Aug. 27, 2010) – A Special Forces Soldier assigned to the 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) died of natural causes Aug. 25 at Walter Reed Medical Center, Washington, D.C.

Staff Sgt. Lee Conrad Przytulski, assigned to 1st Battalion, 10th SFG (A), in Stuttgart, Germany, died from complications following routine surgery.

His awards and decorations include the Air Medal, Navy Achievement Medal, Navy Unit Commendation, Army Good Conduct Medal, Navy Good Conduct Medal, National Defense Service Medal, NCO Professional Development Ribbon, Army Service Ribbon, Navy Sea Service Deployment Ribbon, Special Forces Tab, Naval Aircrew Insignia and Parachutist Badge.

Przytulski, 29, a native of Adrian, Mich., is survived by his wife Diana and his two children, Noah and Olivia.

For more information, the media may contact the 10th SFG (A) PAO at (719) 964-4412, the U.S. Army Special Forces Command (Airborne) PAO at (910) 429-4165, or the U.S. Army Special Operations Command PAO at (910) 432-6005.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 27, 2010)

Damn, RIP.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Aug 27, 2010)

Rest easy Brother. Condolences to all involved.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 27, 2010)

Rest In Peace Warrior.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 27, 2010)

Rest in peace brother.

F.M.


----------



## tova (Aug 27, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## FNULNU (Aug 27, 2010)

Rest in Peace SSgt Przytulski.


----------



## Headshot (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## AWP (Aug 27, 2010)

Damn.

Blue Skies.


----------



## rlowery60 (Aug 28, 2010)

Rest in Peace Brother


----------



## Dame (Aug 28, 2010)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 28, 2010)

29 and he died of natural causes following routine surgery?  Nothing natural about that.    RIP.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 28, 2010)

RIP Brother!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Sep 8, 2010)

Sounds Blue to Green, probably saw a lot. Agree with Gypsy.

RIP Brother......


----------



## Gun-Toting Diplomat (Sep 8, 2010)

Gypsy said:


> 29 and he died of natural causes following routine surgery?  Nothing natural about that.    RIP.


 
x3

too young, too soon.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 8, 2010)

RIP


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 8, 2010)

Damn, that's harsh.  I agree that this sounds kinda strange.  Then again, who knows.

Fair winds and following seas....


----------



## tova (Sep 9, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 0699 (Sep 9, 2010)

RIP Warrior.


----------

